# Canon EOS M with Manual Lenses (Zeiss etc with no electronic contacts)



## Sam (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I juts picked up a EOS M from vistek. One thing I immediately tried was attaching a manual Zeiss Lens with the adapter.

It mounts without issue, accounts for the correct exposure reading but does not allow a picture to be taken. Also the record button in Video mode does not work with a manual lens.

Any ideas, is it disabled ?


(Ps, the cam's AF is fine, its just the lens's that are *%&# slow, attaching 24-70 and 70-200 to it, the M is competitively in line with full Canon DSLR's )


----------



## dadgummit (Nov 16, 2012)

I know DSLR's require you to change the settings to something like "Take picture without lens" or somehting similar. I am sure there is the same in the M's settings somewhere.


----------



## jal2099 (Nov 16, 2012)

dadgummit said:


> I know DSLR's require you to change the settings to something like "Take picture without lens" or somehting similar. I am sure there is the same in the M's settings somewhere.



It's in the Custom Functions (C.Fn) menu...the 4th wrench. C.FN IV (#7)

Please post some pics!


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2012)

jal2099 said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > I know DSLR's require you to change the settings to something like "Take picture without lens" or somehting similar. I am sure there is the same in the M's settings somewhere.
> ...



yep and set the focus mode to MF then you can zoom in live view (stupid you cant do this in the AF+MF mode)


----------

